# This aint looking too good....Prairie maybe dead



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Well today I went out to ride My P650 and It wouldnt crank, so I began checking a few things,I changed plugs and put new wires on, checked the carbs, checked valves, basically everything I could think of , and still wont crank , I verified the spark and sprayed starting fluid in the carbs......nothing , so i decided to check comp.....:aargh4: 35lbs on the front ,33 on the front. I dont understand ..It was running fine yesterday,no smoke, nohing


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

It was jealous from the time you've been spending with that FI brute that's been giving u trouble. She's just wanting some attention. Lol hope it aint anything serious


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha: I was trying get a break from the FI Brute when I discovered it wouldnt crank :haha:


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

That sucks bro. Hope it's something simple.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

drop some oil in the plug holes and she might fire back up for ya


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Sadly I have already done that wood bucher....it really didnt affect it . the 650i is calling my name.......can you hear it ???LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

With the built in compression release at cranking speed, that may not be as low as you think. I'm pretty sure the 02 has it just like mine. Have you checked the manual specs?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

specs say 40-45 lbs. @ cranking speed If i remember correctly


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Rings may have a little blow by but it seems like it should at least try to hit with starter fluid.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I remember a guy on the NYROC sight that sheered the timing woodruff key, threw time off and had a M-FER of a time getting it back.maby pull the caps check for time. good luck. time for an overhaul? at least you have the steel cylinders. there nice to bore.... I have 2 extra factory cams for a 650 if you need-em


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ummmmmm that little red bastard on the left handle bar? lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Rings may have a little blow by but it seems like it should at least try to hit with starter fluid.


 thats what i thought too IBBruin..Might be timing like robo said......


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Ummmmmm that little red bastard on the left handle bar? lol


 :haha: nope ...checked it too


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Ummmmmm that little red bastard on the left handle bar? lol


 
That ones got me a time or two!

Good luck HondaRecoveryman.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck buddy, Keep us posted


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Hate to say it* Honda *but* I've had an experience similar. Bruit 650 ran great all day after the ride she would crank but wouldn't start ... turned out to be a badly warped front head. Apparently it got so hot it melted the casting around the Cam. Looked like a small wave of aluminum. wheelies did her in ( but alive again) amazing what you can get on E bay...I would start with the front head. most common to break.good luck, keep us posted. Robo


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

mine just puttered out the other night for no reason at all. it would turn over but seemed like it wouldnt spark. maybe water in fuel i was thinkin so i just pumped the throttle, fluddin the engine and then it finally got somethin good and started.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I Started taking stuff off the 650 ...I have NO comp on the back cyl, and very little on the front ...So BBK time:rockn: getting the old 400(mad kaw) out of retirement fot the last mud race of the season (24th) I will post up some pics next week of the mad kaw and its newfound glory and what caused the 650's demise


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mad Kaw is coming out of retirement:rockn: I am going to put the lift back on monday,and snork it, go thru the carbs, and tune the clutching in for the race sat.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that will work....


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh yeah walker . That will work .80 over athena piston, comet 103hpq primary,uni-filter,and jetted . Lite Class here I come:bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

the ol sleeper ..lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Daddy's farm quad :haha:


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

I was having some bad starting problems recently. Had to adjust the valves after every 2-3 rides. I'm glad I caught it in time, because my intake valves are pulling into the heads.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

My Prairie is fixed :rockn::rockn::rockn: I started spinning the motor over with the starter, spark plug wires undone , and pouring a little oil at a time thru the carbs, it started building compression back , so i plugged the plug wires up and she fired right up:bigok: Must have stuck the rings to the cyl. Thanks for all the advice guys !!! BTW I am still seting up the 400 for the race sat, its got the lift and tires and snorks now. painting the plastics in the am ,will post up pics when finished


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Glad it wasn't anything serious


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats on getting the old gal running again. Long Live the Prairie!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wonder why that happened? only reasons i know of that to happen are cold water in cylinder and bikes flooding while parked and it making it to the top of the piston(s)


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

glad to hear you got here back alive. that 400 looks like it would be fun to ride also. you should ride both classes at the race. i wish i could make it this to the race this weekend but we are headed up to the hunting camp.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> bikes flooding while parked and it making it to the top of the piston(s)


 Prairies are known for that  gotta keep the fuel off when the key is off:haha:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Prairies are known for that  gotta keep the fuel off when the key is off:haha:


well crap, I just remembered I haven't turned my fuel off since the MnG.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> glad to hear you got here back alive. that 400 looks like it would be fun to ride also. you should ride both classes at the race. i wish i could make it this to the race this weekend but we are headed up to the hunting camp.


 Stop by on your way thru:bigok: you can ride the prairie ! I have been thinkin about running both classes but dont think i will put the 650 in the pit sitting on stock dunflops with a broke front axle :haha: 2 wd sucks in the mud


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Shoot i found I could go a lot faster in the serpent in 2WD!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah yure right about that Phreebsd . Here is some pics of the mad kaw :rockn: the snorkels on the 400 were the toughest I have ever done, a how to would take 2 pages LOL if anyone wants to snork one give me a call and Ill help you along


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a good looking bike there.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the white looks kool , i might want to see a white brute


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man i love that bike, i wish they made a white brute i would have bought that instead of ol blacky


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> the white looks kool , i might want to see a white brute


 I folowed your lead woodbutcher....sand,prime.....wet sand,prime......wet sand,paint......wet sand,final coat. It looks great but I agree with you it is a lot of work


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments on the 11 year old Prairie , it has been a very dependable quad ,has been totaled (bad day....still no memory)and totally rebuilt once, engine rebuilt once (10 years old!!!!) , and now painted 2 times .


----------

